
For First time, MIT's free online classes can lead to degree - SimplyUseless
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/For-1st-time-MIT-s-free-online-classes-can-carry-6556128.php
======
pramodliv1
I was excited about the online masters program offered by Georgia Institute of
Technology (mentioned in the article) in August 2014, but got rejected. I know
my application was not as good as those that were accepted.

But why create an online course and prevent people from paying you? I thought
one of the major purposes of online courses was inclusion and fighting
elitism.

Anyway, I created my own curriculum and it is more rigorous than the one
offered on Udacity for free. But I do miss interacting with other students.

~~~
MikeTLive
Care to share your curriculum?

~~~
pramodliv1
Sure, I'm not a CS major. So I'm studying undergrad courses right now. I'm
documenting the entire process, but I'm only half way through at this point
and I want to get it reviewed before publishing it on GitHub.

If you are interested in a particular course, please email me
(pramodliv1@gmail.com). I'd love to hear your feedback.

